# Atkinson new (MK3) version



## Jan Ridders (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I designed a third (MK3)version of the Atkinson 4-stroke engine and I just
finished the building of it. This Atkinson model is about half the size of my
two previous versions and much more compact. But the main changes are the simple
rotary valve, integrated in the cylinder head, and the glass cylinder with a
graphite piston. The rotary valve eliminates the shock loads of the normal
poppet valves with cam driving system and the result is a very quite running
engine with a steady and rather low revolution speed of about 450RPM. A big
difference with my first version that I should cling to the worktable to not
shake off.
Another peculiarity is the visibility of the combustions fires through theglass
cylinder.
See for more details my web site; page:

http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_atkinson_mk3/atkinson_mk3_frameset.htm
and the video below:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8haoPu1cLhg&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


A CAD plan is available for everyone interested.

Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## fltenwheeler (Oct 14, 2012)

That is a great looking engine. Thank you for posting the video.

Tim Meyer


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Nicely done Jan!!!---Brian Rupnow


----------



## ausdier (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Jan,
Yet another great little motor, well done.
I would like to take up the offer of a copy of the drawings or what ever cad files you have, please.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks again and keep up the great work.


----------



## lee9966 (Oct 14, 2012)

Great work Jan as always.  It's nice to see you posting here.

Lee


----------



## Jan Ridders (Oct 16, 2012)

ausdier said:


> Hi Jan,
> Yet another great little motor, well done.
> I would like to take up the offer of a copy of the drawings or what ever cad files you have, please.
> My email is [email protected]
> Thanks again and keep up the great work.


 
Hello,
Send me an e-mail via my web site or [email protected] and I will send you the plans for this engine,
Jan Ridders


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like ti biuld one of these beauty, can you please email me the cad drawing to 
[email protected]
thanks
Luc


----------



## Jan Ridders (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello Luc,
Send me a mail to [email protected] with your request, that's more easy for me.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## myrickman (Dec 30, 2012)

Jan- A very nice clean design. I like the see-through cylinder and rotary valve. She certainly runs sweet. I'll park the offer on the plans for when I get my plate clean. I just think of the original designer and bow to their creativity...a longer power stroke to eek out more useful work...brilliant.


----------

